# AKC Trick Dog How to Teach?



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it depends on the individual dog and how they learn. Some dogs want to train forever, other dogs get bored quickly and you have to make the choice to either end the session or move onto something new. Most of the novice tricks are not especially hard to teach or for them to learn, so I think Maggie will surprise you with how quickly she picks them up. Have you looked at the Novice trick dog list? She may already know a bunch of them. Here it is in case you haven't seen it: https://images.akc.org/pdf/Trick_Dog_Title_NOVICE_Checksheets.pdf

If you're taking a class, I'm sure the instructor has a general path for you to follow too and she'll be able to guide you. I did a tricks class with Eden when she was younger and we did multiple tricks in the one hour class.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

When I trained Logan for tricks we learned a new trick one at a time. Once tricks were solid, we would practice them in groups. 

Have you seen this resource?





__





Trick Dog Training Videos







www.akc.org


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> I think it depends on the individual dog and how they learn. Some dogs want to train forever, other dogs get bored quickly and you have to make the choice to either end the session or move onto something new. Most of the novice tricks are not especially hard to teach or for them to learn, so I think Maggie will surprise you with how quickly she picks them up. Have you looked at the Novice trick dog list? She may already know a bunch of them. Here it is in case you haven't seen it: https://images.akc.org/pdf/Trick_Dog_Title_NOVICE_Checksheets.pdf
> 
> If you're taking a class, I'm sure the instructor has a general path for you to follow too and she'll be able to guide you. I did a tricks class with Eden when she was younger and we did multiple tricks in the one hour class.


Excellent comments and thank you for providing the list! Good point about some dogs getting bored quickly. Maggie is a bit of a lazy girl so we haven't done much "trick" training. She has her basic obedience down pretty well 

Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> When I trained Logan for tricks we learned a new trick one at a time. Once tricks were solid, we would practice them in groups.
> 
> Have you seen this resource?
> 
> ...


Thanks Diane for pointing out this resource. I am going to introduce a couple and see what she picks up on.
Jules


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

JulesAK said:


> Good morning. Maggie and I found an AKC trick dog course that we are going to start later this month. Wondering about those that have gone through it, how is the best way to train. I understand she needs to be able to perform a minimum of 10 of the tricks off the list. Is it best to train one at a time or introduce a couple during a session?
> Retrieve should be an easy one but Maggie loves to chase and not bring back
> Jules


We did a trick class when Gus was about 7 months old and we were waiting for him to be old enough to be certified as a therapy dog. Having his CGC decreased the number of tricks needed for a TKN, but most of the tricks are pretty simple to achieve with basic obedience. We ended up getting his TKN, TKI, and TKA during that class. For the more difficult tricks, I usually taught them one at a time and then incorporated them into a bigger training routine once he had them down.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

livduse said:


> We did a trick class when Gus was about 7 months old and we were waiting for him to be old enough to be certified as a therapy dog. Having his CGC decreased the number of tricks needed for a TKN, but most of the tricks are pretty simple to achieve with basic obedience. We ended up getting his TKN, TKI, and TKA during that class. For the more difficult tricks, I usually taught them one at a time and then incorporated them into a bigger training routine once he had them down.


Wonderful! What a smart boy Gus is. There is not a CGC class offered yet but hopefully there will be enough interest next year. This class sounded fun as it works on tricks, basic obedience, and a bit of nose work. Therapy work is something we aspire to.
Jules


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

How fun! I wanted B to get his trick titles but we kind of took a detour with tricks and went back to basic obedience. I think he can do enough for his novice title but I haven’t found the time to find someone or record his session. I think it’ll depend on how Maggie learns, but I don’t think teaching a couple of tricks at the same time will be too much - I did a mix of both, sometimes we focused on 1 trick, and sometimes we did a couple! Like others have mentioned I’m sure you’ll find that Maggie knows a fair amount already. If you’re taking a class and she knows it already you can always bring the list and ask if you can work on a different one instead! 

word of advice though - dont spend a full day on 1 single trick for every meal…..I taught B how to spin in 1 day but now if he doesn’t know what I’m saying he starts spinning…and this is 6 months later and he still does it LOL


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> How fun! I wanted B to get his trick titles but we kind of took a detour with tricks and went back to basic obedience. I think he can do enough for his novice title but I haven’t found the time to find someone or record his session. I think it’ll depend on how Maggie learns, but I don’t think teaching a couple of tricks at the same time will be too much - I did a mix of both, sometimes we focused on 1 trick, and sometimes we did a couple! Like others have mentioned I’m sure you’ll find that Maggie knows a fair amount already. If you’re taking a class and she knows it already you can always bring the list and ask if you can work on a different one instead!
> 
> word of advice though - dont spend a full day on 1 single trick for every meal…..I taught B how to spin in 1 day but now if he doesn’t know what I’m saying he starts spinning…and this is 6 months later and he still does it LOL


Great point! I think they do "search" for what you want when they don't quite understand  Maggie always resorts to Kiss 
Jules


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm working my way through the Trick Dog program (My goal is to get his TKA, but that's a long way away lol) with Finn. We recently got his novice title. He picked up some tricks based on behaviors he already knows (''get on'' was easy because he knows when we ask him to get on the bed, and touch targeting was easy because I had already had him touch my hand on recalls so that he couldn't zoom by me) I'd recommend teaching one at a time, but in short sessions. I second the suggestion to train around mealtimes- I like to train with his dinner, because he is extra motivated and it isn't extra calories.

A way that was suggested to me by someone else on the forum (I can't for the life of me remember who, but it was somebody here) to help reinforce retrieving instead of chasing is to throw the tug toy in the middle of the game. Because the dog wants the game to continue,it should bring it back. Don't know how well this works, though.
The way that I taught retrieving (not obedience retrieves, just for playing fetch) is that when he was little, I would throw it,call him back, and then hold up his cookie so that he would drop it when he reached me. The issue that I'm having now, however, is that he anticipates it and drops the object before he gets to me, so take that as you will.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> The issue that I'm having now, however, is that he anticipates it and drops the object before he gets to me, so take that as you will.


hahahahahha Beckett does this too! He will sometimes stop 3 feet in front of me-I say Bring It Back again and he picks it up and drops it 2 feet in front of me. I say it again and I get an annoyed bark in response, he picks it up again, but usually drops it right back where it was 🤣 we are working on returning it to my hand though I know he thinks I’m just lazy


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> hahahahahha Beckett does this too! He will sometimes stop 3 feet in front of me-I say Bring It Back again and he picks it up and drops it 2 feet in front of me. I say it again and I get an annoyed bark in response, he picks it up again, but usually drops it right back where it was 🤣 we are working on returning it to my hand though I know he thinks I’m just lazy


I'm thinking that I'll drop the treats and reinforce bringing it back with another throw- he LOVES getting his bumper.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Great ideas! I really appreciate all the input. We started working on spin last night. She follow the lure well but we will see where it goes from there 
Jules


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

JulesAK said:


> Great ideas! I really appreciate all the input. We started working on spin last night. She follow the lure well but we will see where it goes from there
> Jules


Yay Maggie!!! Good for you, a quick learner 😊


----------

